# New Girlie to Cairo



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi All, 

Looking for a little help please, I have accepted a job in Cairo due to start in one month so currently packing like mad  im 23 and coming alone... daunting but exciting.... 

I regularly have my hair cut and dyed - could anyone suggest a good hairdresser?
I also have acrylic nails regularly, again can you get this done out in Cairo and roughly how much does it cost please?
Also ladies clothes shops any good ones i should look out for
I know I seem vain or like a bimbo but i like to check these things out 

Any other info or tips would always be welcome

Thanks all Hope you have a good day 

Sarah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Sarah

Hairdressers.. yes lots of good ones but of course it depends on the area you will be living.

Nails... same as above

City Stars mall has Zara etc but you will find clothes here expensive if they are imported and generally cheap and gaudy if made here.
Egyptian girls love to titivate themselves.. so lots of places for beauty treatments of every kind.
Tip.... don't take an offer up of coffee, Arabic lessons from the man who you meet on the first day... 

Maiden


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Welcome to the forum Sarah
> 
> Hairdressers.. yes lots of good ones but of course it depends on the area you will be living.
> 
> ...


hahaha Im off egyptian men for the time being my husband (soon to be ex) is egyptian but I will keep that info im mind thank you so much 
I will be living naser c so not too far away will be able to keep myself maintained 
Thanks so much


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Saraha5587 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking for a little help please, I have accepted a job in Cairo due to start in one month so currently packing like mad  im 23 and coming alone... daunting but exciting....
> 
> ...


Hi

Hairdressers - as MS says, it depends on where you are living but the 5 star hotels tend to offer a decent cut. The hairdresser at the Four Seasons and Mohammed Al Sageer Main have been recommended to me recently.

Nails - I go to the Nail Spa in Mohandiseen (I think they have a FB page if you want to check it out). Not sure if they do acrylic nails as I don't have them done but a manicure costs about 35LE from memory. There are cheaper salons all over the place but at the Nail Spa they speak English (although I appreciate you might speak Arabic).

CItystars in Cairo is a massive shopping mall and you can get most western products there. However it definitely works out more expensive than buying the equivalent item in the UK, and you don't seem to have discounted sales as you do in the UK


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey thats great, thank you, i speak very very basic arabic so english place will be good  
Thanks again for your help


----------

